# mouse breeder racks! Ideas please.



## Herp_boi (May 12, 2008)

Hi i am currently feeding around 15 pinks and about 10 med-large mice a week, I have 2.2 mice and 1.1 multimammates.
I am thinking about making a mouse rack! Any ideas?
How much should i expect to pay for a rack that holds say 
1.4
1.4
1.4
1.4 
worth of mice
and multis
1.2
1.2
1.2
1.2

will i get alot of mice from this if i save up the pinkies and gro them on?
do you think i will be able to keep the supply neede with this amount?
and does anyone have any pics of their racks?
How big tubs do i need?
Cheers Nick :flrt:


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

i use 30L tubs, i cut a hole in the top, cover it with fine mesh, so it can be ventilated, melt a hole in the tub with a soldering iron to stick the water bottle through, and then 2 holes to put wire through to hodl the bottle there. i have 24 breeding groups, these range from 1.1 to 1.4 depending on what im taking from them (e.g 1.4 is for pinks, 1.3 for fluffs etc etc) i then have around 12 -15 growing on tubs as i use mainly medium to large mice. the mice normally stay in these for around 8 weeks. i wouldnt really pay the money for a mouse breeding rack, maybe it would make things easier, but the prices are abserlouty rediculas!!


----------



## Herp_boi (May 12, 2008)

yeah i gavered that the price would be expensive so i decided to see if anyone knew how to make one! I may use your idea of just putting mesh on the lids! How much mesh do you have compared to the lid? The whole lid? I will get some pics up tommorow of my new mice shed!! :notworthy:
Any pics of how you set up I;e your venting? and that ! If you don't mind me copying! : victory:


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

Herp_boi said:


> yeah i gavered that the price would be expensive so i decided to see if anyone knew how to make one! I may use your idea of just putting mesh on the lids! How much mesh do you have compared to the lid? The whole lid? I will get some pics up tommorow of my new mice shed!! :notworthy:
> Any pics of how you set up I;e your venting? and that ! If you don't mind me copying! : victory:


hi mate, i just left about 2 - 3 inches around the edge of the lid, and the rest mesh. 

will get some pics for you tomorrow. 

if you were to buy the professional breeding racks you would be talking thousands. i looked into it, but soon made do with this way after seeing the price :lol2:


----------



## Herp_boi (May 12, 2008)

ok cheers :lol2:


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Why are you keeping mice and multis?


----------



## Herp_boi (May 12, 2008)

: victory:just for the variety mate : victory:


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

top row - 84lt RUB x 4. 1.4 in each gives you 20
bottom row - 84lt RUB x 4 1.2 in each gives you 12

++

20 mice, 12 multis = 32 adult.

84lt - £8 - £16

if u wanted to build rack around them however much it would cost for wood. personally i would just stack them on top, and put holes on sides.


some ideas on how i keep my once breeding population of dwarfs


























then always have a quarentine box or something for any ill ones with not as much toys ect in but lots of bedding.









also for airholes i have these (look behind hamster)


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Be carefull with multis in a set up like that, with easy access to the holes they will chew a hole within minutes that they can get out of.


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

Dan said:


> Be carefull with multis in a set up like that, with easy access to the holes they will chew a hole within minutes that they can get out of.


the holes are at the top of the tub, the tub is very high in a 84lt RUB so i doubt they can even reach them : victory:


----------



## Herp_boi (May 12, 2008)

cheers for the ideas!:notworthy:


----------

